

Ubuntu One Online Store Running on IIS(Microsoft Internet Server)? - famoreira
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21337/UbuntuOne.png

======
ZeroGravitas
It's just a rebranding of the 7digital service, not something Ubuntu cooked up
themselves.

<http://about.7digital.net/>

